# Some smartphone advice please?



## Mirannan (Nov 4, 2014)

Right. For various reasons, I find that a smartphone would be useful - but I'm unlikely to be accepted for a contract that involves me being given a phone, so I'll be going for a SIM-only contract. (Probably with Three - their tariffs look the best, and they do a 1-month rolling contract so I wouldn't be tied in for ages.)

I also can't afford much, so a budget phone (around £150, max) is the way to go. I like the look of the Moto G - any comments?

In case it isn't obvious, I'm in the UK.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 4, 2014)

The Moto G seems to be a decent phone - not the highest specs, but a good quality all-rounder.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 4, 2014)

We looked for something similar for our teen earlier this year and went for a Lumia and are generally unimpressed, so I'd avoid that one. Some of the smaller Galaxys were hitting around that, I think, though and all seemed areasonable spec.


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a Moto G. Using it right now.  Have to say I love it. Easy to use, decent quality. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Mirannan (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Another question; which network? The Virgin "unlimited everything" plan at £18 per month looked good until I realised that they not only don't do 4G (even though their bandwidth is supplied by EE, who do) but have no plans to introduce it in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 4, 2014)

If you expect to make an awful lot of calls, consider a monthly plan based on your usage.

If you expect to make calls sparingly, a Pay As You Go card may serve you better.

Different networks have different strengths of coverage in different areas.


----------



## Mirannan (Nov 4, 2014)

Brian - Yup. It seems to me that the easiest way to get oneself in trouble with extra charges is with using the internet while out and about - so if I go for this at all it will probably be an unlimited data tariff that I go for. Three (IIRC) does one that gives you unlimited data and texts, and 600 minutes to anything but premium and international numbers; the latter is easily enough for me. I'd be able to defray some of the cost by downgrading my landline package, too.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't think you need unlimited anymore - just use wifi when you can and avoid going on line otherwise (emails come down under 3g, I think). If you go with bt they have loads of bt open zones to connect to as well.


----------

